# Oakley Hi Persimm (no Prizm) vs Prizm Rose or Prizm Hi Pink



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

hi everyone
have an old pair of Canopy with Hi Persimm lens. Hi have dark eyes, so no trouble with sunlight, while i do struggle in the shadow/foggy/cloudy situations. 

The lens i have serve me well, but was thinking to exploit some price reduction to get a new lens, and saw that many are torn between the Prizm Rose and Prizm Hi Pink. 
Would I see much difference vs my old Hi Persimm? is the Prizm tech such a difference? is it worth the price? which out of the two would you recommend?
thanks in advance


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yellow is brightest, rose see more contours but feel too dark, pink is kinda in between. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Prizm is awesome.

Hi Pink works well from everything from night to partly cloudy. It's workable in the sun but not great.

Rose works great from bright sun to twilight. It's workable at night but not great.

Depending on how much you ride at night, Rose is a good-catch all. If you do a lot of night riding then Hi Pink.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's for riding at night, you should probably just get a clear lens.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I've used Prizm Rose for a few season, including night riding. But they are definitely dark at night, and for my next goggle (assuming I stick with Oakley), I will likely go with Hi-Pink.

And if they turned out to be unusable on bluebird, then I might get something in between.. or maybe just another Rose (as for me, they are actually fine even on bluebird even though they aren't really meant for that).


----------

